# How Bizzare



## pchinvegas (Feb 10, 2013)

At 65 I just was contacted the other day by a lady who is my second cousin. This was exciting to me I never knew I had a cousin. She is on Ancestry and is digging into our family history. 
Now, talking about a can o' worms. 
My mother was to say least "certified crazy" . She was plagued with depression, anxiety, nervous breakdowns etc all our lives. We just dealt with it. Never knowing what any day would bring and all 3 of us left home as soon as possible, 2 of us at 15.
I now have documentation that my mother at 15 was involved in a murder. She and two other teens ran away, hitch a ride with a man whom they ended up killing and dumping his body! The boy plead to being the shooter and the girls we sent to a reform school.
It is really strange to look at pictures and read facts about  your mother from 1941. 
I have to say I am kinda dumb struck. 
My brothers and I always knew and consoled each other with the fact that we knew she was just not right but this is way out there.
After we left home none of us were close, there was just too much that had happened. I did keep in touch with her and called on a regular basis. She had remarried and moved from where we lived in the south to Michigan.
Crazy how the internet not only links us but also provides us with information that would have in the past never been available.
It may take me a day or two to figure out how I feel all I can think is the ol song " How Bizarre, How Bizarre" !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2013)

I know the song, and that IS bizarre, for sure!  How do you know it's really true?  Did she ever mention reform school to you?


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 10, 2013)

No, she didn't but her father, my grand father once told me she was involved in a murder but no one ever knew for sure who was really responsible. the pictures and and old newspaper articles from back then are pretty convincing.


----------



## R. Zimm (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow, that is really strange. As far as Internet Genealogy, I bet you are not alone and your story is likely only about a 7 on the 1-10 weirdness scale. Remember too that for every story like this there is another happy one so it all balances out.


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 17, 2013)

R Zimm I cannot tell you how strange this is to realize you didn't even know and that the family that did know kept it a secret.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2013)

Do you plan on starting a relationship with this gal that is your cousin, like meeting with her in person?


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 18, 2013)

She lives in upstate New York. Have no idea if I'll get up there anytine soom but we have talked on the phone and e mail. But yes, if possible I'd love to meet her.


----------

